# Propane Smoker Temp Ranges



## phrett (Jan 8, 2014)

I've read quite a few of the threads on the propane smokers and have not found an answer to help me decide if one will fit my needs.  I am looking for a propane unit that will dry sausage at 90-100°. then go up to the 160°-186° ran 155° to add smoke and cook to an IT of 155° or so.  I cook my BBQ on a pellet unit, UDS or BGE, but for the sausage I'm looking for a bit lower temps and the ability to hang links or logs.  Will most of the propane units, like the Masterbuilt or Smoke Hollow, run in those temp ranges?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2014)

With a Needle Valve, 150°F is attainable, however the slightest breeze and the flame will go out. I doubt you will ever see 90-100° unless it is very cold out. I am sure some of the very creative guys around here can squeeze any temp out of their propane smoker but the Gasser is happiest at 180-400°F, nice for Chicken. Most of the Sausage guys use Wood/Charcoal or Electric Smokers, which are easily set to temps from 100° to 275° in 1° increments. 

I was in the same boat when I was trying to choose between propane and electric and decided I like Sausage better than Chicken and went electric...Best of Luck with whatever you get...JJ


----------



## phrett (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll have to look at electric, it seems.  I never really considered it since my only electric was a Little Chief about 35 years ago, and then I had to par bake and brine fish to smoke it.  The sausage is a brand new game for me.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't think there is a gasser capable of that low of a temp. about 180 is the lowest I can get on mine.


----------



## jdne5b (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm considering buying an element and a controller to convert my UDS to electric to do just what you're wanting to do.  Then I can pull the element out and go back to charcoal when I need/want to.

I have a side box with AMNPS for the smoke

Just an idea.


----------



## superdave (Jan 9, 2014)

Your low end temps are effectively cold smoke range and I don't think market electric nor gas will damper down that low short of leaving the door open or the lid off.  LOL!


----------



## phrett (Jan 9, 2014)

An element in the UDS sounds like it would work very nice!  I have a larger opening for the fan assembly for the Stoker and removing the fan would allow an element attachment or cord for an electric frying pan.  Nice idea.


----------



## zozr (Jan 17, 2014)

I was having this issue with deciding between electric and propane for a long time.

I wanted to maybe smoke sausage sometimes but my deciding factor was I wanted to do whole chickens and chickens with crisp skin which I read was sometimes hard to do with electric because 275 degrees was their top end and even that sometimes in colder weather was unattainable. (important for crisping chicken skin so it's not chewy)

Also there seemed to be a lot of problems with the elements in a lot of the electric models. Probably 50% of people report it dies within 2 years and some models it can't be easily changed. 

I went the other way and deciding chicken and high temps were more important to me so I went propane.


----------



## phrett (Jan 17, 2014)

I did the electric path with an insulated cooker.  Burn in went well and after that it ran at 165-170 for a few hours, then down to 100 and held that for an hour.  I used several temp probes with a Stoker to monitor temps so I know they were correct and found that temps top to bottom were very consistent.  I wasn't happy with the smoke fro the pellets or chips is had in the smoke can, too dense and cloudy.  I guess I'll have to use them sparingly to avoid the creosote blues!


----------



## zozr (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Phrett, what model did you get and how high are you able to get it?


----------

